# how to install a window A/C unit on a sideways sliding window



## nama878 (Jun 3, 2007)

I need to install a window A/C unit on a sideways sliding window. The window must be open to do this. The A/C unit sits at the bottom, leaving the entire top part of the window open (and unable to be shut due to A/C unit). Any ideas on how to seal off the top part? I was thinking of trying to get sort of clip to hold a piece of custom cut plexiglass to fit in that hole. Any other ideas on how to handle this problem? Please also send your response to nama878 at gmail (dotcom)


----------



## glennjanie (Jun 3, 2007)

Welcome to the Forum Nama:
Have the plexiglass cut a little full and  you can probably snap it into the tracks you have there, and in behind the open part of thewindow. Some silicone caulk on top of the A/C should finish it off.
Glenn


----------

